# UPDATE - A Critical Evaluation on CM McMahon's View of the Gospel by Phillip Way



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 19, 2006)

*UPDATE - A Critical Evaluation on CM McMahon\'s View of the Gospel by Phillip Way*

For all interested parties...

UPDATE 

Phillip Way wrote "A Critical Examination of Statements Published by C. Matthew McMahon" 

Certain accusations were made of my understanding of "The Gospel."

I finished writing the response to this accusation. I've sent it to two doctors/pastors in my denomination for review just to be a responsible steward of the Gospel, and to keep a spirit of accountability around this issue of the Gospel (a most grave issue).

When they are finished with it (which should be soon - they have had it about three weeks - but reading takes time among other duties), I will then post it in full on A Puritan's Mind with some commentary.

I did not want anyone thinking this had been swept under the rug.

Or, thought I forgot about it, or would forget about it.

Or, that others thought I'd hope _you all would forget about it_. 

Its in process and will be completed as soon as it is reviewed.

[Edited on 3-19-2006 by C. Matthew McMahon]


----------

